# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Ταξίδι στην άγονη των Δωδεκανήσων με το Ιεράπετρα Λ.

## Thanasis89

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα καθώς θεωρώ πως θα ήταν πολύ όμορφο να έχουμε συγκεντρωμένες τις εμπειρίες μας από κάθε ταξίδι που κάνουμε. Είναι κρίμα να χάνονται μέσα στο θέμα του κάθε πλοίου. Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει και να το υποστηρίξετε.

----------


## Leo

Θεωρώ ότι είναι σωστή η σκέψη του Θανάση.
Θα ήθελα με την ευκαιρία να ενημερώσω και στους άλλους φίλους που έχουν μοιραστεί μαζί μας τις εμπειρίες τους απο ταξίδια σε διάφορα θέματα πλοίων, αν το επιθυμούν να μου στείλουν σε ΠΜ το λίνκ, ώστε να τα μεταφέρουμε εδώ.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ήδη από τις 4 το απόγευμα εγώ και ο Φώτης (dokimakos21) είμασταν έξω από το πλοίο Ιεράπετρα Λ. Το ταξίδι μας για την Ρόδο και τα ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια ότι είχε αρχίσει. Η ανυπομονησία μας για το ταξίδι εμφανής. Παρέα μας έξω από το πλοίο μέχρι την στιγμή της αναχώρησής μας ο Μάνος (vinman). Κατά τις 17.25 βλέπουμε το καπετάνιο στην θέση του στην βαρδιόλα του πλοίου και όλα φωνάζουν ότι είμαστε έτοιμοι για αναχώρηση. Ενώ είμασταν σε φωτογραφική έξαρση μέσα στον Πειραιά το υπόλοιπο ταξίδι και μέχρι την Κάλυμνο μας βρήκε να ξεκουραζόμαστε. Στην Κάλυμνο, το πρώτο λιμάνι που προσεγγίσαμε το ξημέρωμα αναλάβαμε δράση όπως είδατε και στο θέμα του πλοίου. Ήταν η στιγμή που οι φωτογραφικές πήραν για τα καλά φωτιά και έμελλε να σβήσουν μόνο στο Ηράκλειο. Μετά την Κάλυμνο ακολούθησε η Κως και έπειτα η Σύμη. Και τα δύο αυτά λιμάνια είχαμε την χαρά να τα απολαύσουμε καθώς ο ήλιος είχε ήδη πάρει την θέση του και ο καιρός ήταν υπέροχος. Ύστερα από κάμποση ώρα ταξίδι η Ρόδος ακούει το Ιεράπετρα Λ. να σφυράει και εμάς να βρισκόμαστε από ώρα έξω στην πρύμνη για να χαρούμε την είσοδό μας στο λιμάνι. Αφού έδεσε το πλοίο μας περίμεναν εκεί οι καλοί φίλοι Νίκος (ελμεψή) και Μιχάλης (mike_rodos) όπου και μας κράτησαν παρέα μέχρι και την άφιξη του Πρέβελη και αναχώρισή μας. Μας ξενάγησαν σε όλη την χώρα της Ρόδου και μας φιλοξένησαν με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο και τους οφείλουμε ένα πραγματικά μεγάλο "ευχαριστώ". Το τοπίο της Ρόδου μας χάρισε μεγάλες φωτογραφικές συγκινήσεις όπως θα μπορέσετε να καταλάβετε εν καιρώ. Η ώρα είχε ήδη περάσει και το Πρέβελη ακουγόταν πίσω από το λιμενοβραχίονα (καθώς είχαμε στηθεί για να απαθανατίσουμε την έλευσή του). Το ταξίδι μας όμως δεν τελείωνε εκεί. 
Μετά την επιβίβασή μας δεδομένης της απερίγραπτης κούρασης που νιώθαμε από μια γεμάτη μέρα κοιμηθήκαμε μέχρι την Κάσο (εγώ προσωπικά μέχρι και μετά από αυτή).  :Very Happy:  Ο Φώτης πάλι στο καθήκον όπως καταλάβατε ! Μετά από κάμποση ώρα στο πλοίο φτάνουμε Σητεία. Καθόμαστε για κάμποσα λεπτά και μετά αναχωρούμε για Ηράκλειο. Εκεί στον κόκκινο μας περίμενε ο Αρτέμης με την κρητική υποδοχή του...
Οι άνθρωποι... ίσως το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι... 
Ο Φώτης πραγματικά με σκλάβωσε με το να μου δώσει την ευκαιρία να κάνω αυτό το ταξίδι και δεν ξέρω πραγματικά πως να τον ευχαριστήσω. 
Ο Μάνος... βοήθησε να ξεκινήσει ένα ταξίδι με τον καλύτερο τρόπο και αυτό έγινε. Με εφόδιά μας τα καλαμπούρια του και το χιούμορ του επιβιβαστήκαμε με ένα τεράστιο χαμόγελο...
Η Φανούλα που μας κρατούσε παρέα σε όλο το ταξίδι μας μέσω του τηλεφώνου...
Ο Μιχάλης και Νίκος... Παιδιά που γνωριστήκαμε για πρώτη φορά και όπως λένε πάντα η "καλή μέρα από το πρωί φένεται". Και με τα παιδιά η "μέρα" όχι απλά καλή δεν ήταν, αλλά τέλεια. Μας χάρισαν μοναδικές στιγμές στο νησί τους και δεν ξέρω αν ένα "ευχαριστώ" αρκεί.
Ο Αρτέμης... έμελλε να κλείσει αυτό το ταξίδι με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ! Αν και δεν κατάφερα να τον δω αρκετά, είμαι σίγουρος ότι μιας και γειτονάκια θα πιούμε ένα καφεδάκι σύντομα.

Οι φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι μας θα ανεβούν τόσο από μένα όσο και από τον Φώτη στο παρόν θέμα, εν ευθέτω χρόνω όμως...

Περάσαμε ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ! Σας ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά όλους και μακάρι κάποια στιγμή να καταφέρω να ανταποδώσω τα όσα κάνατε για μας ! Να είστε πάντα καλά ! Να έχετε πάντα τόση ζωντάνια μέσα σας και κυρίως να κάνετε αυτό που αγαπάτε... Να ταξιδεύετε για να ταξιδεύουμε κι εμείς μαζί σας !

Σας Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ! Αφιερωμένη στους συνταξιδιώτες και σε όλο το forum !

----------


## Rocinante

Αααααα ζηλευωωωω. Θελω και εγωωωωω...
Θαναση μπραβο πολυ καλη η ιδεα σου και ευχαριστουμε που μας μετεφερες με τροπο πολυ ζεστο και εμας στο ταξιδι που κανατε με τον πατριωτη μου. Να ειστε καλα και να ακολουθησουν παρομοια ταξιδια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Χαίραμε ειλικρινά που βλέπω να δημιουργούνται παρέες μέσα από το Ναυτιλία,υπέροχων φίλων που προσωπικά εκτιμώ . Να ευχηθώ πάντα τέτοια ! :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

τυχεράκιδες  μια χαρά ΤΕΛΕΙΑ περάσατε ! :Very Happy: 
άντε και το επόμενο Ηγουμενίτσα(μέσο πάτρας) :mrgreen:

----------


## CORFU

μονο Ηγουμενιτσα :Smile: και απο εδω-και απο εδω :Smile:

----------


## dokimakos21

Καταρχας Μπραβο Θαναση για την εμπνευση για την δημιουργια αυτου του θεματος..!Με καλυψες απολυτα με οσα ειπες για το ταξιδι μας..!
Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω και εγω καταρχας ολους εσας που βγαλατε πρωτη την φωτογραφια μου στο Διαγωνισμο Φωτογραφιας τις ANEK LINES κερδιζοντας αυτο το ταξιδι!
Τον Νικο Μαρουλη για την δουλεια που κανει εδω στο Nautilia.gr!
Τον Mike Rodos και τον ελμεψη για το χρονο που περασαν μαζι μας χωρις να μας αφησουν παραπονεμενους...!!Οπως ειπε και ο Θανασης εν καιρο θα ανεβει αρκετο υλικο το οποιο θελουμε να μοιραστουμε με αυτην την Θαλασσινη παρεα...!
Τον Αρτεμη για την παρεα του εχθες στο Ηρακλειο (οταν αλλαξα τα σχεδια μου) πηγαινοντας με να βγαλω φωτογραφιες που δυσκολα θα ξαναβγαλω..!
Τελος θα ηθελα να ευχαριστισω εσενα Θαναση για την παρεα σου σε ολο το ταξιδι αν και σε αφησα με ενα παραπονο(στο ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ :Razz:  :Razz: )...!!

Υ.Γ.1 Οντως φιλε mastrokosta ειναι πολυ ωραιο να σχηματιζονται παρεες με αν8ρωπους με το ιδιο χομπι...!

Υ.Γ.2 Συντομα φιλε Νικολα θα μας δεις να περναμε και απο τα μερη σου... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος Φώτη που μόνο αυτό ήταν το παράπονό μου !  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

> Υ.Γ.1 Οντως φιλε mastrokosta ειναι πολυ ωραιο να σχηματιζονται παρεες με αν8ρωπους με το ιδιο χομπι...!
> 
> Υ.Γ.2 Συντομα φιλε Νικολα θα μας δεις να περναμε και απο τα μερη σου...


 οοοο ευχάριστο νέο αυτό !!
¶ντε σας περιμένουμε στην όμορφη-καραβολατρική Ηγουμενίτσα !!

Υ.Γ όταν αποφασίσετε να πάτε χτυπήστε κανένα τηλ(μπορεί να είμαι Αθήνα)μην μας πιάσετε απροετοιμαστους :mrgreen:

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάμε να ταξιδέψουμε λίγο ; 
Κάλυμνος... Ότι έχουμε αναχωρίσει και η πλώρη μας κοιτά νοτιοανατολικά και το νησί της Κω. 
Λιμάνι Καλύμνου
DSC04602.jpg

Εν πλω
DSC04610.jpg

Έχοντας περάσει κάμποση ώρα δένουμε στην Κω
DSC04629.jpg

Σε χρόνο μηδέν το πλοίο αδειάζει και αναχωρούμε σφυρίζοντας
DSC04625.jpg

Συνεχίζεται... Ακολουθεί η Σύμη και η Ρόδος !

----------


## dokimakos21

_Μετα απο ελαχιστη λοιπον παραμονη στο λιμανι της Κω αναχωρισαμε για την Συμη..._

P3060013 (2).jpg

Μετα απο ταξιδι 2,5 ωρων το πλοιο εφτασε στην μαγευτικη Συμη..

P3060014 (2).jpg

Εχοντας αρκετη ωρα παραμονης ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να τραβηξουμε και το πλοιο (φωτο συντομα).!
Αφηνοντας πλεον πισω μας την Συμη βαλαμε πλωρη για το Νησι των Ιπποτων..

P3060026 (2).jpg

Φτανοντας λοιπον στην Ροδο βλεπουμε το Καστο....

P3060028 (2).jpg

Καπου εδω τελειωσε το ταξιδι μας με το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. και αναμενουμε αυτο με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ...

----------


## nkr

Εντυπωσιακο θεμα μπραβο σε οσους το σκεφτηκαν.Περιμενουμε και αλλες φωτο!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Aν και θα σας μαλώσω...  :Confused:  Που είναι το λιμάνι των Λειψών, της Λέρου και της Καρπάθου???  :Very Happy:  Πλάκα κάνω... Αν εσείς νομίζετε ότι περάσατε καλά στο νησί μας... Σκεφτείτε πόσο το χαρήκαμε εμείς Φώτη και Θανάση... Περάσαμε μία τέλεια μέρα μαζί σας... θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε την επόμενη φορά που θα βρεθούμε ξανά να έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο στην διάθεση μας... Η παρέα σας ήταν μοναδική...  Και το ταξίδι σας, ταξίδεψε και εμάς μαζί σας! 
Υ.Γ. Ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω την παραμονή μας στο λιμάνι περιμένοντας την άφιξη του Πρέβελης.!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική ιδέα για νέο θέμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να ειστε καλα για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες, ειδικα αυτες απο τη Συμη ειναι ονειρο. Αυτο το μικρο νησι της Δωσεκανησου πρεπει να ειναι μαγευτικο!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Οπως τα λες Διονυση...!!Φανταστικο νησι που μπηκε στο προγραμμα για να το επισκεφτω το καλοκαιρι...!!
Ν λοιπον και μια φωτογραφια του Ιεραπετρα στην Συμη του φιλου Θαναση...!

----------


## dokimakos21

Μετα απο μια μπυριτσα και φαγητο ολα ηταν ετοιμα για να παρουμε τον δρομο τις επιστροφης ,,,!!
Αφου κατεβαινουμε στο λιμανι τις Ροδου και αναμενουμε το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ μην μποροντας να αντεξουμε την ευχαριστη ομως κουραση μας ,ριξαμε εναν ψιλο υπνακο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Καποιος απο την παρεα ειχε τσαντιστει τοσο πολυ με την καθυστεριση του πλοιου που μεχρι μηνυμα εστειλε 3 το πρωι σε αλλον καραβολατρη για το που ειναι το πλοιο... :Very Happy: 
Στις 3:30 λοιπον εκανε την εμφανιση του και μετα απο μερικες νυχτερινες φωτογραφιες επιβιβαστηκαμε και χωρις δευτερη σκεψη πηγαμε στην καμπινα μας...!!
Επομενος προορισμος η Καρπαθος που δυστυχως δεν ειδαμε....!

Μετα η Κασος....

Φτανοντας στην Κασο το πλοιο το περιμεναν αρκετος κοσμος ο ποιο πολθς για Σητεια...

P3070041.jpg

Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ Ν.ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ 06

P3070046.jpg

Στο λιμανι τις Κασου γινονται εργα για την δημιουργια λιμενοβραχιωνα..

P3070047.jpg

Μετα απο αρκετη ωρα (περιπου 40λεπτα) το πλοιο αναχωρισε για Σητεια....

P3070048.jpg

Μην φυγετε...ερχετε και συνεχεια...Ε Θανο???

----------


## Trakman

ΖΗΛΕΥΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Πολλά μπράβο για το όμορφο ταξίδι σας και για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεστε μαζί μας!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Φυσικά Φώτη !
*Σητεία*
"Ετοιμοπόλεμος" στο γκαράζ... Και έχουμε ξεκινήσει αργά αργά να δένουμε...
DSC05014.jpg

Ευτυχώς πρόλαβα να βγω από το πλοίο και να βγάλω φωτογραφίες στο λιμάνι της Σητείας... 
DSC05016.jpg

Και η υποδοχή στο Ηράκλειο απλά τέλεια !
DSC05025.jpg

Και κάπου εδώ τελειώνει το ταξίδι μας... Εύχομαι το ίδιο όμορφα να είναι τα ταξίδια όλων σας πραγματικά και να ξαναπώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους εκείνους τους ανθρώπους που το έκαναν τόσο όμορφο...

Φώτη ο λόγος σε σένα !

----------


## dokimakos21

Μετα Ηρακλειο οπως ειπε και ο Θαναση με υποδοχη του Αρτεμη στο Κοκκινο...!!
Εκει καπου οι δρομοι με τον Θαναση χωριζουν...!!Θαναση ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την παρεα σου και αναμενω την 25η Μαρτιου.....Ξερεις εσυ...
Συνεχεια στο Ηρακλειο με απαραιτητες φωτογραφιες χαρη στον Αρτεμη...
ΕΛΥΡΟΣ-ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ-ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ....

Η επιστροφη μου στον Πειραια εγινε με τον Κοκκινο πυραβλο αλλα δυστυχως χωρις φωτογραφικο υλικο αλλα με αρκετα και ζουμερα νεα...!!Εαν ψαξετε 8α τα βρειτε.... :Surprised:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Η επιστροφη μου στον Πειραια εγινε με τον Κοκκινο πυραβλο αλλα δυστυχως χωρις φωτογραφικο υλικο αλλα με αρκετα και ζουμερα νεα...!!Εαν ψαξετε 8α τα βρειτε....


Που ειναι ρε Φωτη γιατι οπου και αν εψαξα δεν τα ειδα. Για πες!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Natsios

Μπράβο παιδιά, πάντα τέτοια.

----------


## dokimakos21

Αντε Νιονιο για να μην βασανιζεσαι δεσ εδω.....!!!

----------


## Leo

Πρώτα πρώτα ένα μπράβο για την τρέλα σας, οι δημοσιεύσεις λένε ότι περάσατε καλά και επίσης λένε ότι πέρασαν καλά και οι φίλοι που συνατήσατε στη Ρόδο και το Ηράκλειο. Εγώ θα σας ευχαριστήσω για αυτά που μας παρουσιάσατε εδώ, σ αυτό το νέο θέμα που εσείς δημιουργήσατε,  και είναι μοναδικό γιατί τα δώσατε όλα με την ψυχή σας κι εσείς και οι φίλοι που συνατήσατε, τους οποίους επίσης ευχαριστούμε. Καλά ταξίδια λοιπόν και πάμε για τα επόμενα ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## cataman

Μπράβο και από μένα για την δημιουργία αυτού του post Θανάση και Φώτη.
Η ιδέα σας καταπληκτική. 
Οι σειρές φωτογραφιών από τα λιμάνια που επισκεφτήκατε λένε πολύ παραπάνω από χίλιες λέξεις, όταν μάλιστα συνοδεύονται από τις περιγραφές σας είναι σαν να ταξιδέψαμε και εμείς μαζί σας. 
Και πάλι μπράβο.

----------


## φανούλα

Το ναυτιλία ταξιδεύει παντού και πάντα...!!!
 ¶λλο ένα όμορφο λοιπόν ταξίδι, έφτασε στο τέλος του, σήμερα τα ξημερώματα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!!! 
Οι εντυπώσεις μου από το υπέροχο νησί της Κρήτης και την φιλοξενία της, αμέριστες!!! Με οικοδεσπότη και ξεναγό μου τον κ. Thanasis89 :Very Happy: , γνώρισα το Ρέθυμνο και τα Χανιά, όπως επίσης και το Ηράκλειο σε συνεργασία με τον Αρτέμη, ο οποίος έκπληκτος, μη γνωρίζοντας το γεγονός, μας υποδέχτηκε στην πόλη του με μεγάλη χαρά!!!
Η κάθε πόλη μοναδική, με ένα κοινό σημείο!!! Το κρητικό τοπίο το οποίο δέσποζε παντού και ξεχώριζε από τα υπόλοιπα μέρη της Ελλάδας!!! Εικόνες που πιστεύω δεν μπορούν να αποτυπωθούν σε μία φωτογραφία, αφού το βλέμμα δεν παύει να βλέπει όλο και κάτι καινούργιο και πιο μαγευτικό!!!
Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω το Μάνο, τη Σοφία, το Γιώργο, την Ανδριάνα και το Φώτη για την παρέα τους από το τηλ., το πλήρωμα του Έλυρου και ιδιαίτερα του Φαιστός Παλάς για την άριστη εξυπηρέτησή τους, τον Αρτέμη για την όμορφη υποδοχή του και παρέα του, τις λίγες ώρες που παραμείναμε στο Ηράκλειο... και φυσικά τον Θάνο για (τι να πρωτοπώ...) την πρόσκλησή του, την φιλοξενία του, την παρέα του, την ξενάγησή του, που χωρίς αυτόν, όλα τα παραπάνω θα αποτελούσαν ένα ανέφικτο όνειρο!!!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ μέσα από την καρδιά μου και συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε όποιον δεν έχει γνωρίσει ακόμα αυτό το νησί, να είναι ο επόμενος προορισμός του!!!

----------


## Leo

Η φανούλα μας, πριν μπαρκάρει έχει πάρει φόρα απ το βοριά στο νότο! Οι μέρες τελειώνουν και πάμε για δουλειά..... :Wink:  ¶ντε καλή ξεκούραση και ελπίζουμε να σε δούμε την Κυριακή. Ευχαρσιτούμε που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας τις εμπειρίες σου από τη λεβετογέννα Κρήτη!

----------

